
DIY Tile/Trackr - Getting started with iBeacons and BLE - sunnyhacker
https://www.cloudcity.io/blog/2016/10/07/working-with-ibeacons-on-ios---zero-to-ble-bonus/
======
sunnyhacker
Disclaimer: I am not Evan Stone but I really want to thank him for writing
such a complete walkthrough on iBeacons and BLE. As a side question: does
anyone have experience with Estimote Long Range Location Beacons? It is
advertised to have a max range of 200 meters, but I wonder if iPhone's
bluetooth range can reach that far.

